# New to golf.



## lougotzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,
lately I have been shooting golf balls at a driving range, and it has been a lot of fun, so I figured I would buy a couple of clubs. So I have two clubs that were 30 dollars each, that way I can see if I still like it and continue to add to my set and get better clubs over time. I only bought clubs because it has been hard to find lefty clubs were they lend the clubs out at the range.

What I would like to know is what each different club does and what they are for. The two clubs I bought were drivers, and one has the number 1 on it, the other has the number 3. I was practicing aim today, my range has little green squares that allow you to try and hit them, along with flags. I did decent. So I would like to know all the different clubs and what they are for. 

Thank you. Lou.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Lou welcome to the forum and a great game. I would like to first say enjoy the game it's alot of fun(don't beat yourself up with bad shots). As far as clubs go you have 2 woods both for hitting longer distances the 1 wood will go a few yards further than the 3 wood. The next type would be Irons or hybrids(I am not real familiar with hybrids so I will let someone else speak for them) But in general a bag can contain 14 clubs usually a few woods and several irons, a few wedges and a putter. The Irons in most peoples bags are 3-9 Iron I have a 2 iron in my bag. The higher the number on the iron the less distance it will travel,Generally a 9 iron will travel 10 yards less than an 8 iron. The putter is for the greens(putting) and wedges are pretty lofted clubs for shorter shots around the green such as pitching and chipping the ball to get it on the putting surface. Well thats the clubs in a nutshell. Have fun and enjoy yourself most of all. Hope to see you around the forum. C/C


----------



## lougotzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Can you reccomend a brand of irons for a newby? I am really looking foward to playing my first game, ive only been to the driving range so far. I have ordered a glove though, I have noticed a lot of blisters from using skin to club. Are there additional woods I should get too? Or will the 1 and three be fine?

THanks.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome Lou. Depending how quickly you take to the game, there are sets designed to accommodate the new golfer. As you improve, you'll want a set that helps, but moreso, a set that matches so each club feels the same in your hands and will perform properly according to the effort you put into the shot.


----------



## lougotzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Well to get out and play my first game, what clubs would be absolutely needed? Drivers putter irons ect. Would nike brand be ok? I would really like to play my first game soon, when I am at the range I dont want to go home, I am having to much fun lol. 
Thanks.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

starter sets usually consist of Driver, 3 wood, 5,7 and 9 iron, and putter. You may want to throw in a sandwedge.
Just go and have fun, enjoy the game


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Nike brand clubs are a higher end set of clubs compared to a dept. store brand. The lower end set will be more affordable than the nike and are usually more forgiving than higher end clubs. Above all don't break the bank with a set until you are sure that you will for sure continue to play/enjoy the game. And a cheaper set will usually come with a bag. I have been playing golf for about 15 yrs and just a this year got my first set of name brand clubs. Keep us posted on your dicission and your first round, Great to have you posting. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome Lougotzz; these gentlemen have give you some good advise so glad to have you on board.:thumbsup:


----------



## lougotzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks broken tee. I just purchased these golf clubs tonight from craigslist.

lefty golf clubs barely used

The guy gave them to me for 100 bucks. Everything looks brand new. Did I do well? I figured for only 100 bucks chance it so I can go play a game. He siad he only used them twice.

Thanks. Lou.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

lougotzz said:


> Thanks broken tee. I just purchased these golf clubs tonight from craigslist.
> 
> lefty golf clubs barely used
> 
> ...


How do they feel to you? if they feel good to swing I'd say you made a good choice:thumbsup:

I looked at the web site they look sweet.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you did great  have fun with them


----------



## lougotzz (Jul 18, 2009)

They feel very nice when I swing them. They actually seem more ocntrolable than the two clubs I just bought. Was that a good price for them?

Thanks. Lou.


----------



## lougotzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Well according to the web a set of irons goes for about $200 at dicks sporting goods and one hybrid is onsale for $80 usually $160 and they look nice(checked out your link). I think you did great! Just type in the model on the web and see what used ones are going for if you care to. But personally for $100 with the bag and all those clubs plus the brand(walter hagens) I think it is a good deal. You would pay more than that for the same amount of clubs at a dept. store. Rock on! C/C


----------



## lougotzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, I had fun today. I went to the driving range one more time before my first game, I had a lot of fun with the irons. I thought they were really cool. The hybrids, are you supposed to tee off with them? Or are you supposed to use them like you do the irons?

Thanks, Lou.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

really besides the putter and maybe really lofted wedges you can tee off with any club you like(I use a pitching wedge 48 degree's) on a par three 119 yds all the time. Hybrids are a mix bettween an Iron and a wood(most replace the need for longer Irons like 2's 3's and 4 irons) and hybrids are more forgiving of mistakes than Irons, They tend to hit more smooth out of the rough and wont take as much of a dig out off the turf. So yes you can tee off with them too. The idea at a range is also to get use to how far you hit each club so when on the course you can judge distance and choose the club appropriate for the distance needed to get you to the intended spot.C/C


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

There will be distance markers on most courses th give you a rough idea of how far you are out from the green.
Remember to have fun with your first round(this is a lfe long game) so no hitting your clubs of the turf,LOL. You will see alot of different types of golfers during a round, Some are having fun and others are so serious about the game it takes all the fun out of it. Unless you play a round with four friends there's a good chance of getting paired up with others you've never met. This is a great opportunity to meet people and pick up a few pointers. Don't get to nervous about how great they think they are(if they where that great they would be playing somewhere else) And I am sure that before the round is over you will see them make some mistakes of their own. All for fun! C/C


----------



## lougotzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh I dont plan to pull a Happy gilmore lol. So they dont ahve you play alone? Youre paired up with people? I didnt know that. Im planning on shooting a 200 tomorrow LOL. Im in it to have fun, I dont need to shoot a 50 tomorrow, by the way, what is a good golf score?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Lou dont really worry about score at this point, have fun, pick up a few pointers, learn the etiquette of the game. The pros shoot in the 60's, very good players shoot in the 70's, good players in the 80's, better than average in the 90's, most shoot around 100 for 18. My first round I think I shot 140 (I was 13 at the time)


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I always play 9 holes at a time and I have been averaging around the low 50's so for an 18 hole game I would be shooting over 100. My best is 47 strokes on a Par 32 9 hole course and my worst this year was like 88 on the same course. Like steve said don't get tangled up in scoring low(I have played for years and just started to keep score this year)Wait till the round is over then add up the strokes you maybe suprised at the results. It seems even when I have a horrible game that when I add up the total it isn't much over what I have been hitting.C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Lou: Steve and C/c are right. Most important is to learn to enjoy the game.


----------

